
Instead of ‘finding your passion,’ try developing it, Stanford scholars say - deegles
https://news.stanford.edu/press-releases/2018/06/18/find-passion-may-bad-advice/
======
scastiel
This thesis is developed by Cal Newport in his book “So Good They Can’t Ignore
You” ([https://www.calnewport.com/books/so-
good/](https://www.calnewport.com/books/so-good/)).

As an introduction example, he mentions Steve Jobs who said to graduating
students (during a speech made viral), that they should follow their passion
in their (professional) life. But when Newport digs a little, turns out it was
actually not at all what Jobs did in his career. Yet, no one would say that he
wasn’t passionate about his work.

